# Wood Firmwares v1.47



## Another World (Apr 20, 2012)

Wood has been updated to v1.47. Please see the change log for more information.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core*:
> switched to devkitarm r38.
> improved stability.
> improved loader stability.
> ...






Wood R4 v1.47 Download



Wood R4iDSN v1.47 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.47 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## gifi4 (Apr 20, 2012)

Good on ya! The end of the DS is near (or here) but the Goblin still isn't showing any slowdown.


----------



## tranfeer (Apr 20, 2012)

Great!!!


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks ywg for keeping wood updated and thanks AW for posting the news.


----------



## adamdbz (Apr 20, 2012)

i love wood r4 thank you all


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 20, 2012)

maybe he should work on the crown 3ds


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the update! 



shakirmoledina said:


> maybe he should work on the crown 3ds


+1 for that!


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 20, 2012)

Another welcome update...thank you YWG


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 20, 2012)

Another World said:


> 'jam with the band' 32MB savesize changed to 8MB.


Does this mean my Jam with the Band saves are no longer compatible with the Daigasso! Band Brothers DX save editors?

Or are they more compatible? I have no idea what the save size for DBBDX is any longer.


----------



## Another World (Apr 20, 2012)

> 4950	Jam with the Band	Europe	Flash - 256 Mbit	1024 Mbit
> 4950	Jam with the Band (Proper)	Europe	Flash - 64 Mbit	1024 Mbit



after checking i see two dumps of jam with the band. one is tagged "proper". the proper dump reports as having a 64mbit save size. which would be 8MB. 

that is all i can add. i don't know if the first dump was bad or corrupted or what.

-another world


----------



## ywg (Apr 20, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Does this mean my Jam with the Band saves are no longer compatible with the Daigasso! Band Brothers DX save editors?
> 
> Or are they more compatible? I have no idea what the save size for DBBDX is any longer.


Nothing changes really. Real save size is 8 megabytes. The rest was unused. 32 megabytes savesize used historicaly, to be sure that size enough. As I got real carts for jam with band and warioware - diy I checked real size and change wood not to waste space at micro sd.


----------



## kineticUk (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you ywg.

You are a too kind... I really appreciate the work you put into this fine firmware. And it continues to improve each time with clever well thought out changes that make a real difference.
I appreciate this work you put into wood firmwares so much! (_See I'm so happy I'm repeating what I just said ha)_

Imagine if we never got wood.. or actually don't, wood makes my ds's world a far better place.
It doesn't wanna lose wood ever! 

This is the best firmware by far..(_imo_)
(_Hope nobody minds that I state the obvious but so those who don't know are clear_)

Serious respect, thanks and take it easy  and thank you aw for taking time to let us all know.


----------



## Kiaku (Apr 21, 2012)

Right after I finally brought a DS lite again, an update for my unused R4 appears!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 21, 2012)

Always nice to see library updates.

What extra info is shown in the help window?


----------



## Supernova741 (Apr 21, 2012)

So glad the DS scene hasn't been abonded yet!


----------



## ywg (Apr 22, 2012)

Rydian said:


> What extra info is shown in the help window?


Type: non3DS/3DS/3DSa/3DSb and dsi&3ds versions that bootloader compatible.


----------



## Kong Fan (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update ywg, your efforts are much appreciated!!!


----------

